# Don't complain. I am a noob.



## borock abomo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have cut the wood for my slingshot, but I find that the wood is very dry and kinda rough. Should I put some furniture polish on it or somesing?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Remove the bark, leave it to dry, keep sanding, filing, rasping or so.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---There's enough reading material on how to build slingshots here to qualify you for a college degree. Happy reading!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome. Sand paper in progressive finer grades is the key to smoothness. Then a wet sanding to bring out grain further. Then some boiled linseed oil to finish. Silk !


----------

